# Standard Tools for a New Homeowner



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

The number 1 tool is the shop vac. It sucks up wet stuff, dry stuff and will save you from numerous fights with your wife over using her house vac. 

Next...leaf blower. 

Next...cordless tool set. Keep an eye out on a sale for an 18v kit that has a drill, sawzall and circular saw.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Going to be an on going and endless list as you need them.
For me it would be a volt ohm meter.
18 volt cordless impact driver and a set of drills and bits for it. With that one tool you can drill holes, drive screws, nuts, carriage bolts ECT. I use it far more then my cordless drill.
Random orbital sander.
Flat bar.
Wrench set.
Channel locks.
Basin wrench.
Mini tubing cutter.
Lineman's plyers.
Wire strippers.
Outlet tester with the GFI test function.
And the list goes on as you take on more jobs.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

5 in one painters tool---a couple sizes of putty knives---heat gun or torch--

14 or 12 gauge extension cords

ice chest and beer --and a telephone---:laughing:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Pass on the beer until the works all done.
Had a customer tell me he had hired two roofing crews to do his roof and it still was not done. Come to find out he was trying to be a nice guy and filled a cooler full of ice cold beer before the work was even started.
They had drank all the beer and left without doing the roof.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It really depends on what you plan on doing. First things you should be getting is a lawn mower, used is best if you can find one rebuilt. No need for a brand new one. I have a 11 year old Craftsman, that is still going strong. A straight tine rake, a couple of shovels, a leaf rake, a wheelbarrow, and a couple of garbage cans.

As for hand tools, you can go around to garage sales or pawn shops and pick up decent tool sets for pretty cheap.

I actually have built my set over time. Multiple flat heads, Phillip screw drivers, a cordless Dewalt drill and some drill bits, etc.. It has become that when a job turns into something major, then it gives me an excuse to purchase a new tool.

I actually buy mostly Hitachi power tools, since they are rock solid, and stand up really well to the abuse. A chop saw that I got, was a Black Friday ad, that Lowe's had pallets left over around four months later, after Black Friday was done and gone.

I also have had people just give me tools when they upgrade to something else, or no longer are using the tool anymore, or their husband has passed, and the widow is looking at just cleaning out the workshop.


----------



## bigbopper180 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for the info! I've got an Amazon.com wish list going for all this haha


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd start with a piggy bank, add this link to your browser and keep your phone list up to date with your handy friends who already own the specialty tools :yes: Oh, and pass around your Amazon wish link to friends and family....


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

My sister-in-law had a new house built recently. Here's what I got her for Xmas, to give you some ideas on things I felt she should have on hand.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f29/so-any-experience-pink-box-tools-193665/

Really depends what you're working on and want to get into. I could make a tool list a mile long. :laughing:

Just don't buy cheap crap.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Large plastic tarps


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Pipe wrenches, 2 smaller ones that fit in a tight space, 2 bigger ones for working on something like the hot water heater. Channel locks and an adjustable crescent wrench come in handy for tons of odd jobs.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Also, a set of Allen keys that fit on your 3/8 ratchet, especially if you have any Ikea stuff.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

hyunelan2 said:


> Also, a set of Allen keys that fit on your 3/8 ratchet, especially if you have any Ikea stuff.


II bought a set of Metric keys to put together a Sears Exerciser Bike that had some really hard to reach locations.

http://www.amazon.com/Neiko-10074A-...F8&qid=1392983727&sr=8-16&keywords=hex+wrench

The Hex key sets can get pricey considering that to get full coverage you need to get a set in US (SAE) sizes.
For starters get a set of basic Allen wrenches in both Metric and US sizes.
For example:
at HFT


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Missing Link from previous Post
http://www.harborfreight.com/25-piece-extra-long-hex-key-set-5962.html


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Every home needs WD-40 and a good pair of shears. One may need to sacrifice a little on a few things ( try food - loose weight ):laughing: to pay for the CUTCO shears but they'll last a lifetime if cared for.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Fairview said:


> ----to pay for the CUTCO shears but they'll last a lifetime if cared for.


Wow the OP asked for Standard Tools.
I love tools but shears at this Price?

http://www.amazon.com/77-Super-Shea...8&qid=1392997607&sr=1-1&keywords=cutco+shears


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

It won't matter how nice they WERE once my wife gets ahold of them to cut who-the-hell-knows-what. :laughing:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

PaliBob said:


> Wow the OP asked for Standard Tools.
> I love tools but shears at this Price?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/77-Super-Shea...8&qid=1392997607&sr=1-1&keywords=cutco+shears


I consider them standard and if you ever used a pair you may feel as I do, and that is, all others are sub-standard. 

I also have to make a rule about returning them where they belong. Besides cutting heavy gasket material in the shop etc. my wife finds them excellent for everything from cutting material to removing the back bone from a chicken or pheasant.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

PaliBob said:


> II bought a set of Metric keys to put together a Sears Exerciser Bike that had some really hard to reach locations.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Neiko-10074A-...F8&qid=1392983727&sr=8-16&keywords=hex+wrench
> 
> ...


I have the Craftsman version. They run $26.99/set in-store, but got them from eBay for about $10 a set. I use the metric probably 10:1 over the SAE.

The HF version is $14/set and has 3 more each than the current Craftsman offering.

http://www.harborfreight.com/9-piece-38-and-12-drive-metric-hex-bit-socket-set-67880-html.html

http://www.harborfreight.com/9-piece-38-and-12-drive-sae-hex-bit-socket-set-67884.html

EDIT: $9 each for the 6pc set with ball ends. Knock another buck off if you don't need/want the ball ends.
http://www.harborfreight.com/6-piece-38-metric-ball-hex-socket-set-67883.html

http://www.harborfreight.com/6-piece-38-sae-ball-hex-socket-set-67882.html


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Bandages and something for headaches.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Utility knife and a torpedo level with magnetic strip.

They aren't sexy, but they come in handy more than you think.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Going to be an on going and endless list as you need them.
> For me it would be a volt ohm meter.
> 18 volt cordless impact driver and a set of drills and bits for it. With that one tool you can drill holes, drive screws, nuts, carriage bolts ECT. I use it far more then my cordless drill.
> Random orbital sander.
> ...


I second the recommendation on an 18v cordless impact driver. I love my Makita BTD141Z and use it all the time. Bought it after my large corded Craftsman drill was unable to drive a few stubborn screws flush into the subfloor prior to installing a hardwood floor to get rid of some squeaks. The Makita would have done that with no problems.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree on the shop vac. You'll use it on every job. 
Another must have: Drum auger, drain snake, whatever you wanna call it. Looks like this:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/BrassCraft-1-4-in-x-15-ft-Plastic-Drum-Auger-BC80150/100182821. 
You could wait until you need it. But you'll need it when the store's closed, or you don't have time to drive to the store.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Fairview said:


> I consider them standard and if you ever used a pair you may feel as I do, and that is, all others are sub-standard.
> 
> I also have to make a rule about returning them where they belong. Besides cutting heavy gasket material in the shop etc. my wife finds them excellent for everything from cutting material to removing the back bone from a chicken or pheasant.


I can't believe I've owned my pair for over 30 years! I was young and bought the whole cutlery set from a salesman- kind of like the Kirby pitch.
Still have a few of the knives too. What sold me was when the shears cut a penny in half


----------



## DH558 (Dec 8, 2013)

Impact driver for the win! After I finally bought one, I realized how stupid I was for waiting years to get one.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

* Safety goggles and at least a box of N95 masks. If you're going to do any work with volatile organic chemicals, (like stains or whatever), get a better filter mask to deal with that.

* I suggest a box of nitrile medical gloves. For a lot of work, it's just easier to keep your hands clean this way.

* torpedo level - that is, a smallish level for hanging pictures, other little stuff.

* Caulk gun and whatever tubes you might need to touch up gutters or window seals, etc.

* I've got an 18v cordless hammer drill, but also a corded drill for heavier work and masonry. You probably don't need both for typical home use though. However, you may want a small power screwdriver in addition to the larger drill.

* Not sure if anyone already said tape measure and a ruler. (A good metal ruler.)

* For screwdrivers, try to get the ones with non-conductive handles of some sort for if you're ever doing anything with electrical; even if it's just replacing a switch or outlet.

* Super glue, duct tape, maybe a couple of the small Irwin clamps.

* Magnetic pick ups and/or a gripper pick up.

* Here's a frequent use favorite item: Small magnetic bowl. Whenever you're taking apart anything, the ability to drop the screws into this thing and have them stay put is a huge help!

* Rubber mallet: this is for helping to nudge stuff into place. You can use your regular hammer over a washcloth or something, but this is safer.

* Either a bench grinder or sharpening kit of some sort. All of your gardening tools, mower blade, and many other tools need sharpening touch ups every so often. (Followed by a thin coat of WD-40 of course!)

As has been said, you'll typically add stuff for special projects and quickly find you have a lot of tools. They grow fast. But in the end, it's less expensive due to all the stuff you do yourself.


----------

